

Sweden's Internet Broken by DNS Mistake - mrduncan
http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/10/13/sweden%25E2%2580%2599s-internet-broken-by-dns-mistake/

======
skalpelis
See the løveli lakes, then.

------
kierank
[http://www.kurtis.pp.se/blog/2009/10/crisis_information_in_t...](http://www.kurtis.pp.se/blog/2009/10/crisis_information_in_the_mode.html)

More information from the CEO of Autonomica, the organisation that runs some
(all?) of the .se infrastructure.

~~~
mmelin
Autonomica == Netnod, which runs most of Sweden's Internet infrastructure as
well as i.root-servers.net (one of the 13 root DNS servers).

------
omouse
The Internet still worked, however domain names didn't. You can use the IP
addresses directly still, ja? Also, alternative DNS servers could be used
still, no?

------
MikeCapone
I certainly hope there's a more robust process for ".com".

